# A poem to pipe smoking



## Tobacco Burner of Mars (Jan 7, 2011)

PIPE SMOKING

Burning
Tobacco
So that is 
What they say
Never enjoy
If longevity is your
Aim
But I do
Say that 
Life is well 
Lived 
Standing up 
And 
Lighting a
Flame 

I found a nice book for my kindle that I am reading called "Pipe and Pouch, The Smoker's Own Book of Poetry". Its good reading. The above is my own personal contribution of pipe poetry. Enjoy.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

That's actually quite good. Finally, a post I can understand!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Nice one.

Here's a submission:

Idiots everywhere.
To survive on such meager wits
beyond belief.
Tension, gnawing.
Rage, aflame!
Acceptance.
Listless, I retreat.
Pork butt, shining beacon of light in the oven!
Sweet aroma
Won't be long now.
Gawith, Hoggarth, 
Ravish Me.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

ROFLMA!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Andrew, I don't know what you're doing with your baccy....but I think you're doin' it wrong! :mischief:


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

How could something wrong feel so right? :lol:


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

:biglaugh:

Well played my friend!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I decided to go with a Haiku.

Irish Flake my joy
Sing to me a love song true
From your briar cage


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

I think y'all may have gone 'round the bend. :shock: :laugh:


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Sweet haiku! I love haiku. I'll put one up.

as the sweet leaf burns
cares curl away with the smoke
the real world can wait


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Dave,

Nice one. I think this has the makings of a YT video contest.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Nice Haikus!


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Jack Straw said:


> Nice one.
> 
> Here's a submission:
> 
> ...


For some reason, this made me think about bacon, probably just because of the pork part (even though not the same cut).

If I could fold and stuff a pipe with bacon, I would.


----------



## GreatBonsai (Jun 30, 2008)

Natedogg said:


> If I could fold and stuff a pipe with bacon, I would.


You could always go for the cube-cut route!


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Haha. Bacon makes everything better. Ooh, I know! I'm going to come up with a blend that is fire roasted with bacon smoke! It's Genius I tell you!


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

A+ thread, would read again! Way to salvage a pointless thread guys!


----------



## Tobacco Burner of Mars (Jan 7, 2011)

pointless thread? literature has no use to you? what do you do when you smoke? philosophize about your eggs and bacon? I must tell you that I find literature and life a little more on my mind during my smoking sessions. And seeing that I cited a good book, I say that its a useful thread indeed. Perhaps you did not go far in your education. Regards.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

There once was a man from Kendall
I though his baccy was the "end all"
But then things got tripe, 
and I've got none for my pipe
and that threw me for quite a curve ball.


----------



## phineasrex (Jul 12, 2010)

Tobacco Burner of Mars said:


> what do you do when you smoke? philosophize about your eggs and bacon?


I do this all the time, especially when smoking Chelsea Morning.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Smoking causes some of my best ideas. I could be busting my head on the table at work, and if I take the time to go have a smoke I usually figure it out. It's the same when I'm building something at home, or fabricating something on the car.

Some of us have engineering, some of us have literature, some of us have bacon and eggs. Liking or not liking literature has nothing to do with ones education level. Apparently there are some who look down on people who do not enjoy the same things they do, which speaks volumes of one's character. I say to each their own; all are entitled to their own opinion.


----------



## phineasrex (Jul 12, 2010)

Here's one i whipped together real quick, it might be keeping with the general spirit of The Theology of Pipesmoking.

Tobacco

The finest weed, 
it's surely divine.
Certainly sweeter, 
than grapes of the vine.

Wisdom is drawn 
from both leaf and flame. 
The noble smoke, 
our briar doth tame.

More robust than fields, 
of barley sown. 
Tis surely a gift, 
from Him alone.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Ryan, excellent!


----------



## Tobacco Burner of Mars (Jan 7, 2011)

Good one, phineas.


----------



## phineasrex (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks gents!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

i must say, some of yall are very good at writing, i cant write words worth a shit, if its not a musical note, i cant write it, even then, i cant "write" it, just play it, and record it for future reference.....


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

And let us include at least one paean to that mainstay, the Estate Pipe:

Wipes and more wipes for a Dead Man's Pipe
you need when you purchase estates;
The cakes are fat, the smell is ripe
And who knows their former fate?

For it may have been some lunger who owned it,
Given to hack, to spit and to drool.
Did he sputter and wheeze
His dreaded disease
Into the briar's microbial pool?


----------



## soccerboy08 (Jul 17, 2010)

sweet.


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

Anyone a fan of William Carlos Williams?

Let me do an Homage to his work!

THE PIECE OF BRIAR

so much depends
upon

a piece of
briar

glazed with dark 
stain

beside the tan
tobacco.


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

Now I cannot stop myself...a second Homage to William Carlos Williams

This is just to say

I have smoked
the Stonehaven
that was in
the mason jar



and which
you were probably
saving
for yourself



Forgive me
it was delicious
so bold
and so rich


----------



## phineasrex (Jul 12, 2010)

Granger, I am a fan of William Carlos Williams, and I enjoyed both of these renditions quite a bit.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Granger said:


> Anyone a fan of William Carlos Williams?
> 
> Let me do an Homage to his work!
> 
> ...


Great homage to The Red Wheelbarrow. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Tobacco Burner of Mars (Jan 7, 2011)

SMOKING IN THE DARK

Firefly of the night
What do you see your
Life ascribed to do
Do you ascend to 
Royalty
Or do you 
Descend to 
Private affairs
I do wish you might
Bless us with 
A light in 
The dark


----------

